# Wanna help out? Support the Site!



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Click here to learn more....

*Maintaining a bulletin board web site such as BasketballBoards.net is becoming more of a challenge, principally through escalating server and bandwidth costs. Many well known sports bulletin boards have fallen by the wayside in recent years. As a result, more and more bulletin board web sites are asking their membership base to "pitch in" so the site can continue operations.*



Here are some things that you get for being a supporting member....and remember, it's less than a dollar a month! Now is it really too much?

*Besides the satisfaction of helping BasketballBoards.net maintain a World Wide Web presence, you... 

...will receive a Supporting Member designation below your BasketballBoards.net title.
...will have the option of customizing your BasketballBoards.net title.
...can post a custom avatar that can be sized up to 120 pixels x 120 pixels (twice the size of our stock avatars).
...will have access to our "Supporting Members Only" forum, where you can...
Play the Arcade, which includes Tetris, Pacman, Space Invaders, and Snake.
Chat with other Supporting Members.
Partake in discussion with other supporting members.
Download free financial calculator software.*


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

i just sent my money in today via mail


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Awesome!!!


Also.....to any new members, email [email protected] if you want to support the site.....


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

I will send money, you know when mduke.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Azadre</b>!
> I will send money, you know when mduke.


Actually, I don't.....BTW, did you get my PM?


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't.....BTW, did you get my PM?


Yeah, my bday is the 17th of Dec.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*How Much*

So will it be any use if we send money now because the season is ending? Ill keep posting and in the meantime wait for 2003-04, Year of LeBron


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: How Much*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> So will it be any use if we send money now because the season is ending? Ill keep posting and in the meantime wait for 2003-04, Year of LeBron


The Supporting Membership is for a year....so if you send it in it'll run out sometime next April. PM me if you want more info....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

OK, and how then can I Upgrade from supporting member to moderator, you know like step up the ranks.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> OK, and how then can I Upgrade from supporting member to moderator, you know like step up the ranks.



I believe you have to have 2 mods nominate you. Then they poll the rest of the mods to see if its a unanimous decision. 


PM a Mod, CM, or an Admin.


Also, you have to be a SM to be a mod.


----------

